# UBER App off <2X; Giving LYFT a Shot



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

No more non surge for me for a while. I'll give Lyft a chance to get more pings. I'd rather have a tip option even if it only a buck or two. If I get a 2X surge I'll take it and consider that my tip. Thank you Uber!


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I wouldn't get too excited about driving for Lyft. As much as people complain about Uber, I think Lyft is no better.*


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Lyft seems a little friendlier, both on the corporate side and on the passenger side. I slightly prefer Uber because I know if I'm getting a tip before I rate the passenger.


----------



## ThatUberGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

I just started giving Lyft more of a chance a few weeks ago. You get a bit more for min fare rides and there's the PDB where you can get 10 or 20 percent back if you give enough rides. Lyft has better hourly guarantees IMHO than uber. Lyft also lets you see where the rider is headed after you accept (if they entered it) unlike uber which only lets you see after you've arrived. I see more and more Lyfts out there lately tho so sometimes it takes longer for a ping. 

I used to do 80% uber 20% lyft. Now I do 90% lyft 10% uber.

I only uber if surge >2x or Lyft is too slow which happens from time to time.

I get friendlier more laid back pax from Lyft vs uber in general and the company is friendlier to their drivers than uber with perks and bonuses and my interactions with their support.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

ThatUberGuy said:


> Lyft also lets you see where the rider is headed after you accept (if they entered it) unlike uber which only lets you see after you've arrived..


Is this market specific to be able to see where Pax is going after accepting with Lyft? 
I can't seem to figure how to do it in DC/MD/VA area?


----------



## ThatUberGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd imagine it works everywhere. After you accept a Lyft, depending on your setting Lyft will switch you to navigation. Tap the screen within 3 seconds to not switch to navigation (or simply switch back to the Lyft app). Towards the bottom left of the screen you'll see an icon with three dots and three horizontal lines. Tap this button and you'll see a ride overview screen which may include the destination address if entered by pax.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SURGE ONLY IS WORKING!!!



MulletMan said:


> SURGE ON!!!!
> 
> View attachment 36796
> 
> ...


----------

